# Upgrade to Hopper/Joey



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

A couple of weeks ago I called to get an upgrade from a 622 to one Hopper and one Joey. I was told there would be a one-time $99 fee. I asked if it would not be charged until the receivers were installed and working properly, and was assured yes, so I scheduled and install for 7/9. That was yesterday. I was home all day, and no one showed up. No one called, nothing. I called Dish this morning to find out what happened and they have no record of it ever be scheduled! Furthermore, they now say if I want the upgrade it will cost $115 ($100 for the upgrade plus $15 for a service call), instead of the $99 I was quoted previously. 

What should the fee be?


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

Typically it has been $100 for single Hopper/Joey upgrade. The $15 is for the service/installation call if you have the protection plan.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

4HiMarks said:


> Furthermore, they now say if I want the upgrade it will cost $115 ($100 for the upgrade plus $15 for a service call), instead of the $99 I was quoted previously.
> 
> What should the fee be?


Please send me a PM with your phone or account number and I'll be more than happy to assist you with this.


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

So who is going to reimburse the cost of missing a day of work?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

722921 said:


> So who is going to reimburse the cost of missing a day of work?


Dreaming ?


----------



## quanman32 (Jul 11, 2012)

[email protected] Network said:


> Please send me a PM with your phone or account number and I'll be more than happy to assist you with this.


Ray,

I'm new here and I was hoping that you could assist me, too


----------



## komondor (Jul 23, 2011)

Dish should have sent you at least 2 emails and called you the day before and the morning of, if you ever have any delivery scheduled for anything always call to confirm the day before if you have not heard from them no company like people waiting at home for no reason. I used to manage home delivery for a 14 store retail mattress chain, so stuff can happen but you should have been told that they would call to verify if not the person may have thought you were asking about times and pricing but not committing.


----------



## confused11 (Jul 16, 2012)

Currently have 1 DVR (TV1 & TV2), want to upgrade so that 3 HD TVs (TV1, TV2 and TV3) can be viewed as intended. Would I get the Hopper & 2 Joey's? Currently can choose to record on TV1 or TV2. TV1 selections record on TV1, TV2 selections records on TV2. Is that ability still available if I upgrade to Hopper & 2 Joey's? The last thing I want is to viewing live TV2 and have show start recording that was scheduled from TV1 (which I never watch...my other half watches TV1 but has recordings scheduled of everything fishing related LOL).


----------



## dakeeney (Aug 30, 2004)

I came back to Dish last week and have 1 Hopper and 1 Joey. Can I hook up a 1TB EHD and transfer shows from Primetime Anytime to the EHD?


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

"confused11" said:


> Currently have 1 DVR (TV1 & TV2), want to upgrade so that 3 HD TVs (TV1, TV2 and TV3) can be viewed as intended. Would I get the Hopper & 2 Joey's? Currently can choose to record on TV1 or TV2. TV1 selections record on TV1, TV2 selections records on TV2. Is that ability still available if I upgrade to Hopper & 2 Joey's? The last thing I want is to viewing live TV2 and have show start recording that was scheduled from TV1 (which I never watch...my other half watches TV1 but has recordings scheduled of everything fishing related LOL).


There is NO TV1/TV2 on the Hopper all recordings use any available tuner. You probably will need two Hoppers.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

dakeeney said:


> I came back to Dish last week and have 1 Hopper and 1 Joey. Can I hook up a 1TB EHD and transfer shows from Primetime Anytime to the EHD?


I recall from an earlier thread somewhere, that you need to save the shows to "My Recordings" and after the 8 days, you can make the transfer to the EHD.


----------



## komondor (Jul 23, 2011)

The Hopper has 3 tuners so you could have 3 TVs Hopper plus 2 Joeys, all 3 tuners can be used by any TV so if tuners one and two are recording shows then one TV can grab the remaining tuner and watch any show they want. TV1 and TV2 can watch a show that is being recorded or any show that has been recorded. This would be OK if you don't watch all 3 shows at once. An ideal setup would be 2 Hoppers and one Joey this gives you 6 tuners for 3 TVs so you would pretty much always have a tuner available since there would be 3 for each TV that had a Hopper and the Joey could use the tuner from whichever Hopper it was assigned. You would set up PTAT for the TV that was by itself and just balance your recordings between the 2 Hoppers. Sine they can all share recordings you only need to do PTAT once for the whole house, I believe I was able to save a show to the regular DVR as a setting I will have to look have only had the system for a couple of days


----------

